# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Can anyone review the Loar LM 520

## ibanezae

The dream of many an economically challenged mandolinist is the ever illusive quality F style for under $500. Sure, we all hold out hope that we will come across the uneducated pawn broker or deal to good to be true ("Sure widow Smith, I'll give you a hunded dollars for you late husband's 1923 Gibson F5. No ma'am no need to call a doctor I always dance around laughing uncontrollably") That not withstanding we Read the forum and drool over the web adverts of mandolins we hope we will one day be able to afford.
So along comes The Loar LM520.  According to the manufacturer this is a stripped down version of the LM 600 sans the intricate inlay, binding and substituting Grover tuners for Gotohs and a poly finish for about $450.
I've found some info about the 520 in the cafe but can't seem to locate an owners review. Thought I'd ask for input.
Invariably someone will post:"why don't you just spend 300 extra dollars and get an LM 600?"  the answer is that $300 is a lot of cabbage in my (and many others') world and we don't want to pull out the visa for a mandolin.
That being said can anyone offer up a review and/or some comparisons? Thanks.

----------


## Folkmusician.com

Well,  I am sort of an owner. I have 5 of these right now...  I would say that the 520 is THE under $500 F mandolin to get. This model has raised the bar quite a bit and as of now, no one is catching up. Cosmetics aside, the 520 gives the LM-600 a fair bit of competition. Having done the A/B thing a few times and recently having a customer spend about an hour going back and forth between the two, I can say that I do hear better tone out of the 600. It is not night and day, it is just a little more depth out of the 600. The necks on these are consistently changing and right now among the mandolins I have here there is a little more "V" to the 520 neck. These are very close though, and each new batch sees some minor adjustments to the neck profile.  

So basically we have a case where the 600 is a slightly better mandolin, but the 520 is the better value. Of course, you now have the new LM-500 thrown into the mix as well.  You do not have to worry about missing anything going with the 520. It is a surprisingly good sounding mando.  :Smile:

----------


## Fstpicker

Robert,
Of the two mandolins, the 520 & the 500, which would you say is the better sounding one? Or are they equal in tone, or just different?

Thanks.

Jeff

----------


## Big Joe

The 520's I've seen have been very good.  The real difference from the 520 and 600 is the fancier inlay and binding and the 600 comes with a case.  I don't believe the 520 is stock with a case.  I've been impressed with it, especially at the price point.  The LM 400 is an A model, but they are incredible as well.  I've had a few of those come through that just blew me away.  Not even just for the price, they were just good mandolins at any price.

----------


## hedgehog

> Robert,
> Of the two mandolins, the 520 & the 500, which would you say is the better sounding one? Or are they equal in tone, or just different?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jeff


I'm also wondering about the difference between the 520 and the new 500.  I think we've all heard about how nice the 400's are, but the 520 and the new 500 seem to be going after the same buyer.

----------


## Folkmusician.com

The 500 adds some bling and slighter higher grade woods. I have only had a couple of the new LM-500 mandolins setup so far. They seem to have a little less V to the neck, and come in somewhere between the 520 and 600 as far as tone.  The difference between the 520 and 600 is not huge, and even less so with the 500.  The 500 still has the poly finish. This is basically the same as the LM-220 vs LM-300. I haven't heard enough of the new 500s yet to form an opinion past this. I would like to have at least 10 under my belt.  :Smile:

----------


## ibanezae

> The 500 adds some bling and slighter higher grade woods. I have only had a couple of the new LM-500 mandolins setup so far. They seem to have a little less V to the neck, and come in somewhere between the 520 and 600 as far as tone.  The difference between the 520 and 600 is not huge, and even less so with the 500.  The 500 still has the poly finish. This is basically the same as the LM-220 vs LM-300. I haven't heard enough of the new 500s yet to form an opinion past this. I would like to have at least 10 under my belt.


Does the poly finish effect how the instrument "opens up" over time?

----------


## Folkmusician.com

I am sure there would be a minor difference, but I would say it won't be a big factor.  These are thin poly finishes. Now the nearly "dipped" poly finishes do take their toll.  :Smile:

----------


## mandopaul

I've read that the 600 which is nitro, has a poly sealer under the nitro, which is sprayed on top.   So nitro is kind of overstated here, and with these mandolins I don't think it matters, since the undercoat is poly anyhow.

----------


## hedgehog

AAaaannnndddd where did that information come from?  I am aware that Fender does thid, but have NEVER read the same about "the Loar". 

I know that I put a drop of Acetone on my LM-600 and the finish reacted EXACTLY the way you'd expect a Nitro finish to react.

----------


## pezdork

> I know that I put a drop of Acetone on my LM-600 and the finish reacted EXACTLY the way you'd expect a Nitro finish to react.


What kind of maniac does this to a poor defenseless mandolin: :Grin:

----------


## hedgehog

One that has to repair a bad spot in the finish. ..... This wasn't wantin distruction, it was a repair, the drop actually went on a partial chip, the chip essentually reliquified, laid down and reset.  A tiny bit of careful sanding and some buffing compound later, and the finish was like new again.  

My mandolin was purchased as a factory second due to finish issues.  A mandolin is only wood and wire, with careful consideration this sort of minor repair is easy enough.

----------


## mandopaul

> AAaaannnndddd where did that information come from?  I am aware that Fender does thid, but have NEVER read the same about "the Loar". 
> 
> I know that I put a drop of Acetone on my LM-600 and the finish reacted EXACTLY the way you'd expect a Nitro finish to react.


I got it from this post, when I asked this very question & Big Joe replied (about halfway down the post)  
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...441#post880441

----------


## Ron McMillan

> The LM 400 is an A model, but they are incredible as well.  I've had a few of those come through that just blew me away.  Not even just for the price, they were just good mandolins at any price.


I have an LM400 on order, and everything I read about it makes me even more eager to get my hands on it. The news of these quality A and F models at such low prices is great for us folks who don't have bottomless pockets.

----------


## hedgehog

Mandopaul - Thanks, I missed that thread someow.

----------


## Fstpicker

> I have an LM400 on order, and everything I read about it makes me even more eager to get my hands on it. The news of these quality A and F models at such low prices is great for us folks who don't have bottomless pockets.


Congratulations, Blueron! Looking forward to hearing your review when you receive it! Love my 400!

Jeff

----------


## Randy_R

Just bought a LM520 which is in transit to me. I'm a certified mando newbie. But the review here makes me think I made a good choice for a first instrument.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## ibanezae

Since originally posting this thread I have bought a LM 520. I could not be happier with my purchase. I cannot imagine ANY other mandolin in this price range can stand up to this instrument, regardless of body style. 
The "v" neck takes some getting used to,  I would rather it be a standard neck, but it is an excellent instrument.

----------


## Folkmusician.com

Great choices!  Until someone comes along and out does The Loar, the LM-520 is the best sounding F-style at the price point. No exceptions.  :Smile:

----------


## Barry Wilson

I keep looking and looking at these threads and I keep going back to the 600. are the pics on the folkmusician site pretty much what the final product will be? I look at the wood grains and such and think the 400 and 600 look nicer than the 500's and 520's? still tough arguing against the post above  :Wink:

----------


## Randy_R

Looks like I'll have mine on Tuesday. Its on a truck now with Fedex Ground and I don't think they deliver Monday.

Time for me  to look at the mando chord charts....

----------


## majorbanjo

i had an LM 520 and thought it was great until I got my current LM 400.....I think my LM 400 is much better for around the same money......however my 400 is an "A".....

----------


## Fstpicker

> i had an LM 520 and thought it was great until I got my current LM 400.....I think my LM 400 is much better for around the same money......however my 400 is an "A".....


I think they are all great mandolins, but I may be a little prejudiced with my owning a 400. 

Jeff

----------


## Ray54

> Well,  I am sort of an owner. I have 5 of these right now...  I would say that the 520 is THE under $500 F mandolin to get. This model has raised the bar quite a bit and as of now, no one is catching up. Cosmetics aside, the 520 gives the LM-600 a fair bit of competition. Having done the A/B thing a few times and recently having a customer spend about an hour going back and forth between the two, I can say that I do hear better tone out of the 600. It is not night and day, it is just a little more depth out of the 600. The necks on these are consistently changing and right now among the mandolins I have here there is a little more "V" to the 520 neck. These are very close though, and each new batch sees some minor adjustments to the neck profile.  
> 
> So basically we have a case where the 600 is a slightly better mandolin, but the 520 is the better value. Of course, you now have the new LM-500 thrown into the mix as well.  You do not have to worry about missing anything going with the 520. It is a surprisingly good sounding mando.


Thank you for the advice!

----------

